

Ask HN: Ads in apps, what can I do better? - xelfer

I have an iPhone app and have about 3000-6000 users a day. I currently use mobclix and http://i.imgur.com/GzkDf.png is a summary of what returns I'm getting from advertising in my app.<p>Are there any ways to get a better return? Less than a dollar a day seems low to me, but I've never really put ads into anything yet, so maybe that's just normal for that amount of users.
======
bemmu
Try AdMob. Of course our audiences might be different, but for me it's
performing 10x compared to your mobclix screenshot.

~~~
xelfer
Thanks, I'll give it a try. mobclix does have the admob support but I've never
looked into setting it up.

------
timmm
If you haven't picked up on it yet the advertisement revenue model is a fail.
Charge a price for your app and start making real money.

~~~
xelfer
Contractually I'm not allowed to sell my app, that's why I'm using ads. I was
thinking of adding an in-app purchase of 'ad removal', that seems to fall our
of the 'selling the application' condition.

